# A very MEATY Pizza Fattie



## tjmitche (Feb 3, 2016)

I decided to make a fattie this past weekend.  The fam said that we should do a pizza fattie so off we went:













20160124_145744.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






My wife helped with the bacon weaving and sausage flattening and pretty soon we were in business.

For sausage we used 1 lb of Jimmy Dean an another lb of my own blend of seasonings mixed into straight up ground pork.

This two lbs of sausage turned out to be far too much and was a mistake based on my _misreading _an article by Jeff from back in 2010.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty

In the article Jeff had mentioned using two lbs of sausage. What I failed to notice was that it was for 2 fatties!! Ahhhhh.  

We ended with a very thick fattie that could've used more innards.... Oh well, as I'm well aware, not everything turns out perfect the first time and makes for a good excuse to do it again!













20160124_150938.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






Once we had the meat rolled out we proceeded to add some Pizza fillings.

We included peppers, black olives, mushrooms, onions, pepperoni, pizza sauce, and cheese.

Once we rolled it up it became abundantly obvious this was gonna be one thick fattie.  

Fortunately we had decided to use some thick cut bacon which proved to be very pliable for closing off any gaps that wanted to appear.













20160124_153027.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






The final product looked pretty darn respectable and it was ready for the smoker!













20160124_153801.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






Into the Master Forge it went as snow began to fly!













20160124_153807.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






Prior to loading the smoker I had eased the temp in the MF up to about 230.  

With the steel plates and insulation mods I've added to this thing it holds its temp like none other.

Smoking in the cold is a non-issue.













20160124_182122.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






After about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs at 230-240 with full smoke, provided by my AMPTS, my IT temp hit about 165 and it was time to pull it.

(I used no water in the pan for this smoke.)













20160124_183544.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






In order to get a nice color and to crisp up the bacon I had the broiler ready in the oven and we popped it in there for 5 minutes.













20160124_184124.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






Ended up with a nice looking fattie, ready to cut into.













20160124_184651.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






This is really when we noticed how thick the sausage layer was.













20160124_184710.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Feb 3, 2016






Taste was very good, but honestly I was a bit disappointed.  I guess the chef can sometimes be the biggest critic  

Everyone raved at how great it was but the consensus also was that the sausage layer was too thick and it woulda been nice to have more stuffing instead.  

The pizza flavor was spectacular and the bacon accented it wonderfully.  

Just wish there would have been a little more of the insides to enjoy with all that meat!

The good news is that I made up two batches of the sausage, and froze half of it.

As it turns out that means I've got enough saved to do TWO more fatties.  

Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## dingo007 (Feb 3, 2016)

To much meat? I'm not sure I understand...

Looks like a fine Fat Fattie to me!. I'd eat it al day. Well Done!


----------



## tjmitche (Feb 3, 2016)

Dingo007 said:


> To much meat? I'm not sure I understand...
> 
> Looks like a fine Fat Fattie to me!. I'd eat it al day. Well Done!


Haha!  Agree I didn't think it was possible either. Maybe not so much too much meat, rather not enough treats inside!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2016)

TJM, That is one fat fattie !


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

That's a delicious looking fattie!

We like to slice them and serve on slider buns.

Al


----------



## disco (Feb 6, 2016)

Fine fattie friend.

If too much sausage is the worst problem you have, I want to eat at your house.

Points for a fat fattie.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice fore sure!  Hard to beat a fatty!


----------

